#  > 【月之花海】獸迷、毛毛、Furry討論區 >  > 狼群集會岩 >  > [商品] [書籍]《向狼同志學習》

## wingwolf

資料來源： http://baike.baidu.com/view/2080314.htm?fr=ala0_1_1

作者：楊柯，王軍著
出版社：鹭江出版社
出版日期：2007-11-1
定價：￥24.00元

*內容提要*
　　一直與大自然長期鬥爭的狼，終於以可敬的形象在這個時代走進了人們的生活。
　　狼是生物中最具膽識與智慧的強者，它們總是對周圍世界充滿了好奇，它們豎起靈敏的耳朵，傾聽自然界的每一種聲音，在它們冷峻的眼神裏透著尖銳而決不妥協的鋒芒，它們對世界的好奇爲它們帶來了無數的機遇與挑戰，在它們的決策和行動中，從不各自爲陣，而是團結協作，井然有序。
　　如同易中天在《品三國》中描寫的曹操形象——一位可愛的奸雄、一位重情義的丈夫一樣，一直以“凶惡、殘忍、陰險、狡詐”而著稱的狼，在這個競爭激烈的社會裏，成爲智慧、堅韌、忠誠、合作、野性的化身。
　　向可敬的狼同志學習，在這樣一個競爭社會裏，成了人們共同的心聲，成爲一個時代強音！

*作者簡介*
　　楊柯，廣州狼道首席策劃師，中國十大傑出策劃人。海歸，大衆傳播學碩士。2006、2007年中國十大傑出策劃人，廣州狼道團隊策劃機構首席策劃師。從業15年，服務過的品牌有七匹狼、安踏、葵花藥業、大印象、藍帶啤酒、小糊塗仙、三九集團等一百多個。自認爲富有童心和創新精神，不知滿足。一直以爲做生意不過是玩遊戲而已，而協助客戶贏得遊戲是最快樂的事。
　　王軍，廣州狼道高級策劃經理。北方人，不粗犷，也不豪放，但骨子裏有點所謂的叛逆、孤傲；沒啥高學曆，也不稀罕所謂的學曆；自認爲是一匹爲了生存而戰鬥著的狼，只奉行輸與贏、生與死的生存法則。



===============================================

看來是本相儅神奇的書（喂）
書名感覺超詭異
書裏應該會有很多狼的故事呢

----------


## 薩卡魯瓦

感覺是商業書籍呢...(嘆


點擊以顯示隱藏內容


"一直與大自然長期鬥爭的狼"
個狼對這句不太滿意-_-
說是長期共生會比較好吧...
啊，個狼小小的觀點，如有冒犯在此道歉。

----------

